# I need a good howler



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

I currently have a "primos hot dog" and a "knight and hale e-z howler" and they both sound terrible to me. They are both very raspy and dont sound realistic at all to me. I am by no means a seasoned "howler" but I have been practicing with both for about 4 weeks now and Im less than impressed. Any brand names or other information you can offer on a good howler you could recomend? Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like my Crit R Call Songdog. It is good and easy to use. I also have the Red Desert Howler which I like.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I've recently been using the hot dog from primos. It's a randy anderson call and I'd say he's one of the best. I like take look http://www.primos.com/product_info.php?products_id=372 Sry you you'll have to copy and paste! :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Songdog or E.L.K power howler


----------

